# Counter Strike: Source.. Have to change brightness every time I play, still too dark.



## leet6thgrader

Hi

Every time I start up CS:S I have to put up the brightness because it is too dark. Even when the brightness is all the way up, it is still too dark to see the 3 lines of text. I've tried making the config file a read only, I've tried using ATi's brightness settings for 3D Games, I've tried different drivers, I don't know what to do! Someone help me.. Thanks.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Try adjusting the monitor's gamma.....  Hardware gamma vs. software gamma.....


----------



## leet6thgrader

The monitor is as bright as it goes..

Thanks for assuming I'm an idiot BTW.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

leet6thgrader said:


> The monitor is as bright as it goes..
> 
> Thanks for assuming I'm an idiot BTW.



Just trying to eliminate the obvious........

You really should put a detailed description of what your problem is and what you have tried to fix it, rather than snapping at people for trying to help you......

Try posting an in-game screenshot.......  If it appears to be fine on other people's monitors, it might be an issue with your monitor.....  Is it an LCD?  My own personal LCD has to be angled just right or, otherwise, it becomes really dark and hard to see......


----------



## leet6thgrader

> what you have tried to fix it



http://www.computerforum.com/598627-post1.html

Here's a SS.


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/598627-post1.html
> 
> Here's a SS.



lol theres some realy wierd maps on CS isnt there


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

For me, the screenshot looks fine, although, if that's the screenshot with the gamma all the way down to its in-game lowest (ATi setting, highest) then I can see how extreme your problem may be.  Please try setting your ATi gamma to 1, in-game gamma 2.2, take a screenshot and then reset your monitor to its default/stock settings and see if it helps any.  If you already at these settings in these screenshots then the problems lies within your monitor's settings.

Just to point things out, though, no where in your original post did you mention anything about adjusting the actual monitor's gamma so excuse me while I say you where in no position to make any snappy comments, especially when you still didn't provide any in-depth details of what you may have already done to try and solve your problem.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Hi

Okay I am sorry for insulting you, sir. It was quite un-intellectual of myself.

Yeah, my monitors highest brightness isn't really that high.. How can I make it go past 100?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Have you tried using a different monitor?


----------



## leet6thgrader

I don't have a spare.. 

Also, just to let you know, the screenshot looks fine to me in this thread. But IN GAME, it is dark.


----------



## pokemon87654

the same thing happens for me, I just have gotten used to it.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Well I don't want to get used to it..

Please stop fishing for posts, can someone just help me?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I know you won't like this question, but, have you tired the in-game settings and do you know that the settings are the opposite in-game, 1 - being lighter, 4 - being darker?  If you said yes to both of them then I really don't know what to tell you.......

You really should be a bit more pleasant around people........


----------



## leet6thgrader

Wow well I'm sorry I'm not an angel to people who tell me to 'get used to it'.


----------



## pokemon87654

Haha, I'm sorry I sounded like an ass, but I was just telling you that I have gotten used to it being that way now, because you can only brighten it as much as you can in the options in the game.  If you give everyone attitude you won't get an answer anyway, I was just telling you that I have gotten used to it, and so have some of my friends... I also did say get used to it, I said I have.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

leet6thgrader said:


> Wow well I'm sorry I'm not an angel to people who tell me to 'get used to it'.



Well, especially since we have exhausted most, if not all, the possible solutions to your problem, you might as well have to.  The fact of the matter is that Counter Strike: Source is a low level gamma game to begin with; it gives people more of an opportunity to camp in the shadows.  Unless there's a setting we didn't go over, a setting you didn't go over or a setting at incorrect levels, you are going to have to live with what you got.

'It can't be helped......'

Eidt:  If possible, I still suggest finding another monitor to see if that may be your problem.....


----------



## leet6thgrader

Alright dude well you obviously don't get it. Yes it's a low gamma game but you're supposed to see the 3 Lines of text to make sure your gamma is just right.. 

I fixed the problem (which BTW was not changing the monitor, getting used to it, or any other solution you mentioned [not that you mentioned that many, anyways]). Die, thread, die.


----------

